# ضع لائحة باسم ال&#1605



## MUSLIM125 (23 مايو 2006)

*ضع لائحة بأسماء المواد الدراسية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ضع لائحة باسم المواد الدراسية لقسم ميكاترونكس لجامعتك
تحياتي​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (25 مايو 2006)

*لائحة جامعة 6 أكتوبر*






أخواني مهندسي الميكاترونكس, أبدأ بوضع مناهج قسم ميكاترونكس لسنوات الأربع له, حيث أن ميكاترونكس تدرس لمدة أربعة سنوات هذا بالإضافة إلى السنة الإعدادية للهندسة ليصبح عدد السنين خمسة, وهي كالتالي
































وأنا في إنتظار باقي اللوائح لباقي الجامعات
تحياتي :7:​


----------



## squ2006 (26 مايو 2006)

*الخطة*

*[FRAME="11 70"]هذه خطتنا الدراسية في جامعة السلطان قابوس[/FRAME]\*

​بس احنا مختلفين عنكم في اننا نمشي على نظام الساعات المعتمدة


----------



## م / حسـام (30 مايو 2006)

انا ف الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري ، فرع القـاهره 
بصراحه انا خطتنا مشابهه جدا لخطة جامعة 6 اكتوبر الدراسيه ، وتقريبا كلتا الخطتين أقرب إلى الميكانيكية منها إلى الإلكترونيات 
بس أخط إعجـابي بخطة جامعة السلطان قابوس ، لكن عندي استفسار عن :
Mechatronics Engineering Seminar ؟
شو هادي المادة بالزبط او عن شو بتحكي
و
Signals & Systems for Mechatronics
Modeling and Simulation
Numerical Methods for Engineers​ 
Digital Logic Design هادي المادة مش موجوده بخطتنا ولا بخطة 6اكتوبر بس بصراحه انا كنت بالأول ف الكترونك واخدتها وبصراحه اعتقد انو كتيييييييييييييييييير لازمه لل ميكاترونك ، وبالتالي طلبت من الجامعه انو يعطوني فيها شهادة اني درستهـا انشاءلله بس اخلص


----------



## eng_saeed (30 مايو 2006)

*جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا*

هذة الخطة الدراسية لنا .....مع العلم ان تخصص الميكاترونكس في جامعتنا يعتبر مسار من الهندسة الميكانيكية لذلك هو من ضمنها وهناك تعديلات مفيدة جدا يقوم عليها اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية للعام القادم انشاءالله ...........


----------



## diseil (30 مايو 2006)

mo7twa bta3 gam3et جامعة السلطان قابوس kways awy


----------



## diseil (30 مايو 2006)

e7na 3yen n7ot mo7twa bt3 elgam3at bara 3lshan nekrno bel7agat ely bn7ódha

hal da momkn

homa elmotkdmen msh e7na


----------



## squ2006 (31 مايو 2006)

م / حسـام قال:


> انا ف الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري ، فرع القـاهره
> بصراحه انا خطتنا مشابهه جدا لخطة جامعة 6 اكتوبر الدراسيه ، وتقريبا كلتا الخطتين أقرب إلى الميكانيكية منها إلى الإلكترونيات
> بس أخط إعجـابي بخطة جامعة السلطان قابوس ، لكن عندي استفسار عن :
> Mechatronics Engineering Seminar ؟
> ...


اخي هذه الماده seminar عباره عن حلقة دراسية ما فيها درجات بس نجاح او رسوب اما البقية

الاشارات والانظمه للميكاترونكسSignals & Systems for Mechatronics
Modeling and Simulationالعرض والمحاكاة
Numerical Methods for Engineers الطرق العددية للمهندسين


----------



## ahmedeldeep (31 مايو 2006)




----------



## ahmedeldeep (31 مايو 2006)

وتندرج الميكاترونكس تحت قسم الهندسة المكانيكية وتكون فى السنة الرابعة و جارى الان تعديل فى اللائحة 
ويمكنك الدخول على موقع الجامعة على الرابط الاتى 
http://www.aun.edu.eg/

وكلية الهندسة 
http://www.aun.edu.eg/fac_eng/eng/index.htm

*International Workshop on Mechatronics Education*
http://www.aun.edu.eg/mechatronics/www2.htm​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (31 مايو 2006)

*بل هي من المقررات الدراسية*



م / حسـام قال:


> انا ف الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري ، فرع القـاهره
> بصراحه انا خطتنا مشابهه جدا لخطة جامعة 6 اكتوبر الدراسيه ، وتقريبا كلتا الخطتين أقرب إلى الميكانيكية منها إلى الإلكترونيات
> بس أخط إعجـابي بخطة جامعة السلطان قابوس ، لكن عندي استفسار عن :
> Mechatronics Engineering Seminar ؟
> ...





م / حسـام قال:


> Signals & Systems for Mechatronics
> 
> Modeling and Simulation
> Numerical Methods for Engineers
> ...




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم م.حسام حقيقة مادة Digital Logic Design هي من ضمن مقررات جامعة 6 أكتوبر تحت مسمى Digital Systems
والله الموفق​


----------



## MUSLIM125 (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ألاحظ بأن هناك مادة غير موجودة فى أى لائحة من اللوائح مع ان هذه المادة هامة جدا لقسم الميكاترونكس وهى مادة (تعريف أنظمة)(System Identification)
واذا كان يا جماعة عند أحد موقع فيه محاضرات للجامعات عربية أو غيرعربية ياريت يوافينا به وجزاه الله خيرا وبالذات لو فى مادة PowerElectronics


----------



## عـــدي (29 سبتمبر 2009)

.
..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,
..
.
باتباع الرابط التالي تستطيعون الاطلاع على اسماء المواد التي تدرس في كلية الهندسة تخصص ميكاترونكس جامعة فيلادلفيا - الأردن ,, مدة الدراسة 5 سنوات ,,
.
..
http://www.philadelphia.edu.jo/university/engineering/pdfs/Mechatronics/studyplan2008.pdf
..
.


----------

